
There are monsters out there. They hide in the edges of your social circle - CarolineW
https://medium.com/@ken.burnside/for-good-men-to-see-nothing-c1be3e65c52f
======
CarolineW
I'm guessing this won't get much discussion, many votes, and that lots of
people will be uncomfortable and say it doesn't belong. However, I think it's
important, and relevant to this community, and so I've submitted it.

Even if you don't upvote it, even if you flag it, please, at least read it.

